# Anybody have Zen Cart and a hosting company that you love?



## MsBien (Jul 24, 2009)

My husband has been working on my web site and is using Zen Cart.  He's been shopping for a host and is wondering if anyone here has Zen Cart and a host, and is really happy with them.  Any recommendations?  Feel free to PM me if this format is not appropriate for your comments.

Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## Rosey (Jul 24, 2009)

i have liquidweb and love them for one of my sites. I'm moving my site to them real soon. They always answer your questions, no matter how stupid they are and in a few hours at the most. They go above and beyond my current host. I got a lot of "well you should know" from my current host. They are a little more expensive than others but I think it's worth it. They've been around a long time, do daily backups. 

http://liquidweb.com has my vote!


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

I have zen cart and host monster, my website is a freaking mess.  But I love both ZC and HostMonster.


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 25, 2009)

I have Zen-cart and StartLogic.

They work well together and I love them both!


----------



## kittywings (Aug 12, 2009)

This may sound completely stupid (esp. from someone who's as computer savvy as I think I am ) but there's a difference between getting your domain and getting your site hosted right?  Or not... I know I could just ask my cousin who does this for a living, but I don't feel like being on the phone for hours.


----------



## MsBien (Aug 12, 2009)

He he, I know it's so confusing.  I can't believe how much I have learned in the last 6 months.  

Yes, hosting and getting your domain are two different things, but they can be done with the same company.  Think of the hosting company as the computer that holds your web site, and the domain as the name of your site.  You can buy your domain name from a variety of different companies, then later choose which company you want to host your site (which is what I did in order to save my name).  You might have the same company for both, or you might use different ones.

Stacie


----------



## kittywings (Aug 12, 2009)

I guess I just want to know why, if you can buy your domain from any of the companies, you can't "get" it yourself.  I'm sure you could, but it would prob. be a huge pain in the a$$.  
(can you tell that I hate middle men?)


----------



## Rosey (Aug 13, 2009)

I've bought them through the hosting company and haven't had issues switching over to a new host or anything. I mean technically, even godaddy is a middle man. I wouldn't be too concerned about it.


----------



## kittywings (Aug 13, 2009)

I was referring to companies like godaddy... if they can just "get" it when I say I want it, I'm curious what they do besides register the domains with the Registrar (can't remember the full acronym name and too lazy to look it up ) and why couldn't I do it.

Laziness won out, however and I did break down tonight and buy one from godaddy.... even though they used to get to-go sushi orders from the place I used to work every week and they were totally high maintenance and a pain in the a$$... what can you do?


----------



## Rosey (Aug 13, 2009)

lol well i'm not sure who you would get one straight off. I just buy them from my host and never had a problem. I just tell them I want a new one and tada!


----------



## bala (Oct 17, 2009)

hello, I am newbie here.
I have experiience to setup zencart, oscommerce on my own computer.

Please don't miss the point for using shopping cart system.
In my view,
1. Shopping cart is a tool to make business, not kernel of all buiness.  Must be easy use.
2. Shopping cart must be provid interacat for use for owner and consumers. (web 2.0) must provide same plug in funcion like LEGO. 
3.  Reliable, integer and safe is why we need host  company.

So, Lifetype (Plog), Sliverstrip will good choice.  Good looking.

Beause we are busy to make $$$, have no time check all software security holes.


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2009)

im using hostagator .. I love it ...very happy so far and you GET zencart as well as tons of other stuff with it!


----------



## bala (Oct 18, 2009)

There is one problem for shopping cart.  No matter what you use zencart or oscomerence.

I think most of on line  soap selling  business shall consider it and argue this part to hosting company.  

The width of web site,
To compare this forum width (phpbb2), it's 1024x728 px, but I see some of soap seller web site is 600x800 px.  
The reason 600x800 is some user still use old computer or small computer like EEEpc ( 10 inch notebook).  However, most user have 13-14 inch notebook or 19 inch LCD desktop.    So, there isn't any reason design your web site so narrow.  Even the shopping cart what you use now is able to adjustable.
Check my web site, I do it by myself.  http://lucy.bebe.idv.tw/handmade

Of course, spam is an issue, you can check here http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?t=393503.   The new system included anti-spam.

Why use 1024 x728 px because it is whole world fashion now.
In 1028 x728 px, you can put more photos and bigger image and buyer will feel much good to see your web.

Why I know it,  because I am also in system business.  8)


----------



## Rosey (Oct 19, 2009)

It really is a preference issue. I think the width of a website is not nearly as important as how it looks. Especially with zen carts. I have seen so many people

I have seen so many websites that still use the default green zen template and that, to me, is a bigger deterrent to 800x600 website.


----------

